# GD Sideboard Design



## SketchUp Guru (7 Oct 2008)

Alright, here's a design related question. I've been searching for ideas for a sideboard for our dining room. The sideboard we have is too small and I've been wanting to build one anyway. Yesterday I found one that inspired me to design something similar. My version is drawn 86" long and 38" high. The original is the same length but only 27 1/2" high.

The original is made of "ancient, mature" spruce. I'm thinking ash, maple or cherry.

Thoughts?

The inspiration:










My version:


----------



## Mcluma (7 Oct 2008)

That is a very nice design, however i would make the first one a complete pull out drawer, is easier for all the cutlery


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Oct 2008)

Are you saying to make the entire upper section a drawer? I thought about that. I was worried about racking causing the drawer to jam. One thought I had if I were to make it a drawer is to use under-mount drawer slides and place them say a third of the way in from the ends. The ends of the drawer would rest on some sort of "skids".


----------



## wizer (7 Oct 2008)

I really like this design! I think the only thing I can comment on is the wood choice. Not keen on the timber used in the above example. I do like those large dovetail.

Not sure about the full drawer at the top


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Oct 2008)

I think I would go with something a bit less exciting as far as the grain is concerned. Something very straight-grained seems better to me. I picked up a new pine texture last night though so I used it on this. I also had an idea for a companion piece so I drew that in, too.


----------



## TonyW (8 Oct 2008)

OOh, I rather like those. Nicer drawing than pencil and paper too :lol: 

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## Mr T (12 Oct 2008)

Hi Dave

I like the design. It could look good in band sawn ash to give a textured effect.

Not sure if you may have a problem with the hinging of the top door, you may have to have a larger gap than you would like to prevent it fouling on the lower door. Mcluma's drawer suggestion may be a good idea. Worth checking out before you build it!

Chris


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Oct 2008)

Chris,

Thanks,

I'm going to check with my local supplier for white ash. Maybe quarter sawn.

I did confirm there'd be room for the upper door to fold down. That's a nice thing about SketchUp. One can check those things.


----------

